# Gentlemen, lend me.....



## Southern Bowman (Mar 1, 2012)

hey guys ive seen alot of vintage and early compounds on here id like to see if anyone has any vintage or antique recurves and long bows?








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice recurve bows. I have a vintage Ben Pearson 7258 Mustang recurve bow made in 1974.


----------



## Southern Bowman (Mar 1, 2012)

thank you dave i would love to see it if you have pictures


----------

